# Ipad mini 4: wifi 802.11ac



## CortoM (12 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je suis intéressé par le nouvel Ipad mini 4 car j'ai l'Ipad 2 standard et il rame depuis quelques temps, avec les pages Internet qui s'affichent très lentement. Je peux dire que le problème vient de l'Ipad car j'ai un Mac Book air qui fonctionne parfaitement.
J'ai lu que l'Ipad mini 4 intégrait le wifi 802.11ac qui serait 3x plus rapide.
Ma question: en considérant que je ne changerait pas ma box (numéricable), mon routeur sera toujours être équipé du wifi 802.11n, est il intéressant de prendre l'Ipad mini 4 pour gagner en vitesse de connexion, ou me conseillez vous de rester sur l'Ipad mini 2 ou 3?
Merci.


----------



## city1 (12 Septembre 2015)

Si tu peux prends le 4, de toute façon le wifi sera le même mais nouvelle puce etc ...


----------



## CortoM (12 Septembre 2015)

ben non, justement c'est pas le même et y a t'il un gain si je reste avec le même routeur?


----------



## city1 (12 Septembre 2015)

Ben non justement, si tu restes avec le même routeur tu sera limité au wifi n.


----------



## city1 (12 Septembre 2015)

Mais en prenant l'ipad mini 4, il y a une nouvelle puce pour plus de puissance 

Ou sinon, on trouve a foison des ipad mini 3 sur le refurb, qui sont toujours d'actualité


----------



## lineakd (12 Septembre 2015)

@CortoM, oui, si ton réseau wifi est bon. Tu auras une nette amélioration des débits.
Je l'avais déjà eu avec le passage de l'ipad de 3 ème génération à l'ipad air, uniquement avec mimo et j'ai pourtant un box qui n'est qu'en wifi n.
En espérant que cet ipad est aussi au moins 2 go de ram.
Qui c'est, peut-être qu'il aura une autre keynote en octobre pour l'ipad air 3...


----------



## CortoM (12 Septembre 2015)

tu me conseilles l'IPad mini 3?


----------



## city1 (12 Septembre 2015)

Le 4. Le 3 est moins cher mais c'est un ipad mini 2 avec touch ID, les caractéristiques sont le mêmes. Pars sur sur l'ipad mini 4


----------



## lineakd (12 Septembre 2015)

@CortoM, non, renseigne toi sur la quantité de ram qu'à l'ipad mini 4.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Septembre 2015)

Un iPad mini 3 est de nos jours complètement idiot comme option... Déjà à sa sortie il avait beaucoup déçu car peu puissant comparé à un iPad Air... Seul le Touch ID le différencie de la génération 2... Le 4 rattrape son retard en s'équipant d'un vrai processeur et GPU proche de l'iPad air 2...


----------



## city1 (12 Septembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Un iPad mini 3 est de nos jours complètement idiot comme option... Déjà à sa sortie il avait beaucoup déçu car peu puissant comparé à un iPad Air... Seul le Touch ID le différencie de la génération 2... Le 4 rattrape son retard en s'équipant d'un vrai processeur et GPU proche de l'iPad air 2...



D'où la suppression de l'Ipad 3 du catalogue d'apple


----------



## nscheffer (21 Septembre 2015)

Le problème n'est pas la performance et la capacité des puces Wifis de nos joujous aujourd'hui qui font tous du 2,4Ghz (trop souvent saturé et pas assez de bande passante) et 5Ghz (bande passante elevé et seule bande qui supporte le 802.11ac) avec au minimum une radio dont Mimo x1, voir 2 radio donc Mimo x2 et les Mac en 3x radio Mimo x3 mais ce sont plutôt le Wifi des box dsl, fibre ou cable qui sont complètement à la ramasse et très peu performant : pas de gestion des interférences, pas de vrai dual radio (pas tous) et surtout pas d'extension possible et pas de roaming.
Mon choix : je coupe le wifi de ma box et j'ai investi dans une vrai solution de Wifi. Résultat sur de la fibre orange à 1G je surfe et télécharge à 400-500Mb/s sans soucis en passant d'une borne à une autre sans coupure (téléphone, visio skype ou FaceTime, etc...).


----------



## Vanton (22 Septembre 2015)

Le problème de performances de l'iPad 2 vient sans doute moins du wifi que du processeur qui commence à ramer de toute façon...

Le mini 4 promet d'être un bon remplaçant : l'écran est magnifique à en juger par les premiers retours. Et les performances sont celles d'un iPhone 6 auquel on aurait greffé les 2Go de ram du Air 2. 

Pour avoir pu utiliser ce format en vacances, un ami ayant un mini 2, j'aime beaucoup. Mais assure toi quand même avant achat de ne pas devoir regretter les 9,7" de ton iPad 2...


----------



## lineakd (22 Septembre 2015)

@Vanton, le peu de temps que j'ai joué avec. Je le trouve aussi bien que l'air 2 et même plus avec son écran magnifique. Il est très léger.


----------



## CortoM (25 Septembre 2015)

ça fait plus d'1 semaine que j'ai l'Ipad mini 4, et je ne regrette pas mon choix.
Enfin les pages s'affichent comme mon Macbook air.
Le format plus petit est forcément un inconvénient au quotidien mais comme je l'ai pris pour mes déplacements...
Donc un bon produit en espérant qu'il soit performant quelques années.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## lineakd (26 Septembre 2015)

@CortoM, 3 ans après faire attention aux mises à jours d'ios (attendre les retours des utilisateurs).


----------



## canna03 (27 Septembre 2015)

J'ai le air 2 pour la maison et le mini 4 pour les déplacements ( en remplacement du mini 2 )  : l'écran du mini 4 est parfait ,avec des noirs bien profond s ,je l'aime beaucoup quasi plus que le air2 .Il est très réactif.


----------

